
The ‘Dating Market’ Is Getting Worse - georgecmu
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2020/02/modern-dating-odds-economy-apps-tinder-math/606982/
======
exabrial
So really, according to the author, something like Coffee Meets Bagel is
probably the only correct approach, but gets drowned out because of the lack
of instant gratification.

~~~
Apocryphon
How about Hinge? Last I saw years ago, they had redesigned the app and
positioned themselves as the anti-dating app.

------
Ancalagon
> “It’s like, ‘If this doesn’t go well, there are 20 other guys who look like
> you in my inbox.’ And I’m sure they feel the same way—that there are 20
> other girls who are willing to hang out, or whatever.”

Funny how inverted the expectations and realities of dating via apps are
(disclaimer: for most people).

------
Scoundreller
> ” “Those are things like ‘I want a redhead who’s over 5’7”,’ or ‘I want a
> Jewish man who at least has a graduate degree.’” So they log in to a digital
> marketplace and start narrowing down their options. “They shop for a partner
> the way that they would shop for a camera or Bluetooth headphones,

Man, I wish parametric searching for Bluetooth headphones worked that well!

------
downerending
Contains interesting links, but the article itself is rather poorly reasoned.
For example, an individual may not really know exactly what sort of car they
want, but contra the authors, that doesn't mean there's not a market in cars.

Mating is very much a market, since pretty much the start of sexual
reproduction millions of years ago.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Yes, if "market" is a fundamental axiom of one's worldview -- But since that
sexual reproduction is older and more widespread than trade, one could also
say that markets are a form of courtship

~~~
downerending
True enough.

I found my wife via OKC, and I think I could have skipped a lot of misery if I
had had this insight a lot sooner.

